# Best Estate/Letting Agent In Leeds (pref NW Leeds)



## Orang Utan (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 30, 2007)

I guess they're all rubbish then? I heard it's quite a good time to rent in Leeds at the mo as there are too many places to rent. Does anyone know? Anyone?


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 31, 2007)

headingley lets are meant to be ok.  don't touch RMP properties with a bargepole.

there's also *racks brain* leeds housing association, but they've got a hefty waiting list.

you going back up north, OU?


----------



## Belushi (Aug 31, 2007)

You're not planning on doing one are you mate?


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 31, 2007)

buggrit - i moved from leeds to london *specifically* to meet you an' all


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 31, 2007)

Manor Properties have a pretty good reputation (as far as Landlords go). Ones to avoid are Aston (nicks half your deposit for no reason) and Park Lane Properties (They are the uber-cunts of North Leeds Private Rental sector - avoid like the plague).

Good luck.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 31, 2007)

Cheers people. I'm not doing one, no, but my sister needs somewhere to live, quick


----------



## Onket (Aug 31, 2007)

I rented a place through, I _think_, Park Lane Properties and they were utter utter cunt. Avoid.


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 3, 2007)

I used to rent off Providence Properties. They seem to be a bit cowboyish. A lot of people didn't like them. Don't think I had too much problems but quite hard to get anything done to the house. I haven't got my bond back yet but that's cos I'm waiting on NfuckingPower to send me a letter confirming my bills have been paid. I need to ring em again for the FOURTH fucking time asking for confirmation but I'm not expecting much of my bond back as they seem pretty dodgy.

I'm now renting off Express Lets and the guy who owns it is also the landlord so we've already had shit loads done and I listening to him with previous tenants sounds like they all get their bond back unless they break summat. So far I'd def recommend them (if you wanna live in Headingley which I probably wouldn't recommend unless you like living with pretentious student cunts!)


----------



## Culdee (Sep 3, 2007)

Second Headingley Lets, who were always dead reasonable, surprisingly so. Good place we got too, right on Hyde Park, overlooking it. I loved that place. I'm rambling.


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 4, 2007)

not a bad thing to ramble about tho 
so were you hyde park rd or moorland road?

i miss moorland road, but am grateful that i got to live there for four months 

*goes into rambling northerner down south mode*

and i remember when the bit by the packhorse was alllll fields.  well, wasteground.... and now it's a cafe


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 4, 2007)

tufty79 said:
			
		

> and i remember when the bit by the packhorse was alllll fields.  well, wasteground.... and now it's a cafe



I lived on a dodgy flat at the top of the Royal Park Road when the riots happened - not a very nice night.....

Do you remember the rear of the Royal Park before they built flats on it - I've still got videos of the free gigs they used to put on in the summer in late 80s /early 90s. Good times!


----------



## *Miss*Sparkle* (Sep 10, 2007)

tufty79 said:
			
		

> not a bad thing to ramble about tho
> so were you hyde park rd or moorland road?



Aw I used to live on moorland ave (just 2 houses down from where the drug dealer got murdered  )  The house was rented from RMP who I agree were bloody useless.

Manning stainton are good if you are looking to rent out of the headingley / hyde park / woodhouse triangle - they've got some nice places in kirkstall up for rent at the mo.


----------



## Culdee (Sep 10, 2007)

I was right on the corner! And I just found this online and seems as good a place as any:





Brudenell Rd, May 2002. Awesome.


----------

